# Exterior scaffolding



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I am trying to get an idea of the $$ for an exterior scaffolding rental and installation for a bid. I know that is like a customer asking how much it would be to paint my house so I will try to give as much info as is possible. 

- 4200 s/f house
- Cedar shingle restoration
- Slate roof so I need to access some dormers and peaks set back from gutter line.
- That front peak is 40 LF by 52' high

pics:


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Overview of house.. aerial view


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Ken,
Back when I did exteriors my go to guy for scaffolding would come to a job site and give me an estimate (plus some suggestions for tricky areas). Perhaps that's an option for you?

Nowadays, for my interior work, I can pretty much estimate it myself.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Ken my guestimate would be 15-1800. Set up and rental but would depend on how many weeks you would need it.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Ouch.. ten K for scaffold.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

50' lift would be about 900 a week iirc.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

PressurePros said:


> Ouch.. ten K for scaffold.


Is that a bid you got? Ouch is right.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

researchhound said:


> Ken,
> Back when I did exteriors my go to guy for scaffolding would come to a job site and give me an estimate (plus some suggestions for tricky areas). Perhaps that's an option for you?


Thats what I would do. I own all my own scaffolding now, but have had guys out to estimate swing staging in the past. Get a price, mark it up and there you go. In Chicago, these http://www.chicagoscaffolding.com/index.html are the guys to go to.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I have no choice but to go the route of 60' articulating. I would have preferred the scaffold but that would double the cost of the job and this guy isn't going to pay over $23 K for the work (house wash, deck and carriage house included). The thing I don't like about extended lift rental is the per day charge if it sits around during extended rain. Thanks guys!


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

Ken I hope you at the bare minumum sheets of plywood? For it to sit on and keep oil from dripping but the grass few sheets any ways


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

It doesn't look that bad, I can't believe that peak is 52' high. The only really tricky part is the dormer. I'd get some roofer familiar with slate to take off a few slate shingles so you can put up those roof jacks and some planks around the dormer.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Making the moves with the boom-easey. Saving the grass-not so much.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

If the shakes are 6", I give the peak a 41.5' height, or a little more. 

But, hard to find a ladder taller than 40' anymore. I have not found a 60' ladder in years. Almost wish I bout the one that was for sale for 1,000 about 8 years ago.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

boom and ply wood.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> If the shakes are 6", I give the peak a 41.5' height, or a little more.
> 
> But, hard to find a ladder taller than 40' anymore. I have not found a 60' ladder in years. Almost wish I bout the one that was for sale for 1,000 about 8 years ago.


I am wanting Pauls but he is stubborn.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

DeanV said:


> If the shakes are 6", I give the peak a 41.5' height, or a little more.
> 
> But, hard to find a ladder taller than 40' anymore. I have not found a 60' ladder in years. Almost wish I bout the one that was for sale for 1,000 about 8 years ago.


You made my back hurt thinking about it. I'd need a crane to get it up.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

DeanV said:


> If the shakes are 6", I give the peak a 41.5' height, or a little more.
> 
> But, hard to find a ladder taller than 40' anymore. I have not found a 60' ladder in years. Almost wish I bout the one that was for sale for 1,000 about 8 years ago.


there are some online. I can't imagine trying to put that thing up. 40 footers are a paint enough.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

DeanV said:


> Almost wish I bout the one that was for sale for 1,000 about 8 years ago.


I'll give you mine if you want it. I'll even bring it to your shop in July. 

Sorry Sean.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

DeanV said:


> If the shakes are 6", I give the peak a 41.5' height, or a little more.
> 
> But, hard to find a ladder taller than 40' anymore. I have not found a 60' ladder in years. Almost wish I bout the one that was for sale for 1,000 about 8 years ago.


They are actually not that hard to get. 48's are often for sale on CR around here.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

One thing to consider Ken is if you are using the art boom to come over the house for the back is that a 60 may not get you there. Go for the 80', have more counter weight and be a little safer.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

You could hire these guys

http://www.dump.com/workersskyscraper/


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I had heard OSHA outlawed 60' ladders, T or F?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

chrisn said:


> You could hire these guys
> 
> http://www.dump.com/workersskyscraper/


Holy !!!!!!!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

DeanV said:


> I had heard OSHA outlawed 60' ladders, T or F?


If they haven't they should.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Well since you've got a lot of helpful tips, it's time to post what NOT to use - although ...............


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Saw this today as I was driving around and thought it would fit with the topic. Pretty incredible scaffold job, and I'd actually love to get up there and check it out. Just shows you what can be done with scaffolding.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Would'nt get me up there, no way.:no:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

In Asia, bamboo scaffolding is pretty common. This is in Hong Kong.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Would'nt get me up there either:no:


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Chris, I asked about an 80' but none available so I have to wing it with the 60'er. I should have enough clearance on both sides to cover the back without having to extend the lift too much to throw it off balance.. famous last words. I got the job and still can't help feeling that I didn't charge enough. Here is the best part. 6 days to complete the main house and the carriage house or we will be in the middle of landscapers hell. 

The plan is to roll plywood underneath unless anyone has a safe alternative to not tearing up the yard.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

plainpainter said:


> It doesn't look that bad, I can't believe that peak is 52' high. The only really tricky part is the dormer. I'd get some roofer familiar with slate to take off a few slate shingles so you can put up those roof jacks and some planks around the dormer.


The scale may not show up well in that picture but the entire property front to that porch edge is 90'+. Look at the scale. The homeowner told me it was 52' and I didn't think he was far off. By the time I factor some dude getting in there messing around with 125 year old slate, its probably the same price and safer to just use the boom. There are seven dormers if memory serves me.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I'll give you mine if you want it. I'll even bring it to your shop in July.
> 
> Sorry Sean.


No worries it would be a novelty item for me, if I ever had to use a 60' it would be a lift rental all the way. Funny thing is I get pissed when I have to use a 40' a 60' might get my intestines twisted with hostility. lol.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The couple times I used one I had to be the guy to push it up vertical (my boss held the foot in place). That took all the strength I had then. Not sure I could do that anymore. Then I got to move it back and forth on the peak by myself. Still not having fun. 

As much as I would like having access to one, if I did my goal would be to NEVER use it. It might be useful as a crew motivation tool: Go faster or you have to use the 60' ladder. If I see one more skipper, you are going up the 60' ladder. Etc.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I hear ya Dean. It's a speciality tool and has its place. The times I've used it, it was in locations that a lift just would not fit. But I don't ever want to need it again. At this point in my life, I figure I've got another ten years of being able to do the BIG exteriors. I'm probably going to end up cutting it up for scrap.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

60 ' ladder sounds scary as heck. 

Can 2 people safely set that up?

Boom lift fo SHO!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Dunbar Painting said:


> Can 2 people safely set that up?


It's really a three person job to safely get it up. Scary as heck.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I never use anything over 32.

If I can't boom it above that I just don't bid it.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Thinking about a 60' ladder gives me shrinkage.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> It's really a three person job to safely get it up. Scary as heck.


We _are_ still talking about ladders - right? :shutup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

researchhound said:


> We are still talking about ladders - right? :shutup:


I hope to God we are. Otherwise I'm on the wrong forum.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> It's really a three person job to safely get it up. Scary as heck.


3? I was thinking 4. At least that is how many it took last time I used one. I might be a pansy though.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Ha. Wimps. Please note that I now consider myself a wimp as well. I would never let 2 people set up a 60 under my supervision. That was a onetime event.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

PressurePros said:


> Ouch.. ten K for scaffold.


That was my guess.


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

I have recently found a system called a pump jack


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Finn said:


> I have recently found a system called a pump jack
> 
> Qualcraft Pump Jack System - YouTube


No thanks. I never trusted those things.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

I never understood the triple 60' ladders. You look up louisville ladder and the maximum extension is 48' - look on the werner website and their 60' has a maximum extension of 49'. If you get a werner 48' ladder - it's extension is 43'. So for a lousy 5 to 6 feet more and you have to deal with a triple ladder? I'd put my brush on a 5 foot pole and call it a day.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

I take that back with the werner 60' ladder, it has a reach height of 49' but the maximum extension is actually 47' - it's worse than I thought! It only goes up 4 more feet than their 48' ladder with a 43 foot maximum extension. I'll trade that 5 foot pole for a 4 foot pole instead.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Woodland said:


> No thanks. I never trusted those things.


I used them two years ago on one side of an exterior. The siding contractor left them for me to use. I was very uncomfortable on them. I like the idea...but something about them made me uneasy.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

plainpainter said:


> I take that back with the werner 60' ladder, it has a reach height of 49' but the maximum extension is actually 47' - it's worse than I thought! It only goes up 4 more feet than their 48' ladder with a 43 foot maximum extension. I'll trade that 5 foot pole for a 4 foot pole instead.


I never measured the reachable height of my 60'. But the first time we used it we were painting the mansard roof of a five story condo. We cut in the bottom of the mansard roof from the ladder and cut and rolled the rest from the roof. We bought it for this particular job as its a courtyard building, and there is no way to get a lift into where we needed it. If my memory serves me correct, I think I could have got a couple more feet out of it. 

The way I look at it its a job specific tool. I doubt we have used it ten times in the 15 years we have had it. But the times we have, it was the only way to access what we needed to get to.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Finally got a chance to post the pictures of this project on my Facebook business page:

Historic restoration of cedar shakes

PS: Chris from NEPS was dead on about needing the 80' lift.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome job Ken!


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Looks awesome! Nicely done.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Turned out great! What a difference when the wood looks like wood again, and not black rot!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

yeah scaffolding is thought to be made of gold. I used 5 levels recently, actually only 4 and had the 5th in case we needed more.. the setup is a bitch, you have to have outriggers and it has to be leveled and "afixed" to the structure.

Those companies are outrageous IMHO. They want what the damn job should cost.. just to come out, set up, and tear down  crazy.. you really need to have someone on the team who has worked alot with them. There is a whole "flow" to using scaffolding.

We used to set them up when doing siding on apartment complexes.. back when I first got into the trades officially (17yrs old) and it was a whole other way to work. 

This next year sees me buying pump jacks and stages.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Pump jacks are where its at, way less setup time.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

nEighter said:


> yeah scaffolding is thought to be made of gold. I used 5 levels recently, actually only 4 and had the 5th in case we needed more.. the setup is a bitch, you have to have outriggers and it has to be leveled and "afixed" to the structure.
> 
> Those companies are outrageous IMHO. They want what the damn job should cost.. just to come out, set up, and tear down  crazy.. you really need to have someone on the team who has worked alot with them. There is a whole "flow" to using scaffolding.
> 
> ...


I know this is an old thread, but I thought I'd add my $0.02. We have a good supply of sectional scaffolding and accessories, mostly 5-foot frames, but some 6-foot-6 walk-throughs. What we've done is to set up the scaffolding ourselves for the straightforward sections, and hire the pros for the tricky parts. Over time, we've gained enough experience that there seem to be fewer and fewer tricky parts. The last one that we hired out was the center of a round sanctuary in a church, 60 foot ceiling height. The tricky part was that there was a huge tapering "chandelier" that filled the center, which meant that the scaffold tower had to taper around the chandelier. It took three guys one entire day to install it, a few hours for us to paint, and another day for the three guys to dismantle it. It was worth every penny (IIRC, it was something like $8K)

We use scaffolding for a lot of our jobs, since most of them are of the "heavy prep" variety. We figure that if it takes more than three trips over a section, we'll probably put up scaffolding, unless it's a quick and easy set. The one thing that I rarely see residential contractors do with scaffolding around here is use side brackets for their planks. Almost always, I see them working around the uprights and cross-braces. With the planks on side- or end-brackets, you have unobstructed access to the building. We typically use the walkthroughs on the ground and the 5-foot "mason frames" above that. The mason frames let you hang side/end brackets every 20 inches, which gives reasonable flexibility.

One other advantage to using this setup, it makes it easier to deal with the dreaded "vertical containment" proviso of RRP. We can close up the tower with poly and keep the paint chips contained.


----------

